# Tmobile Iphone Ladegerät Piept!



## Rurdo (4. Juli 2011)

*Tmobile Iphone Ladegerät Piept!*

hey leute,
da mein normales Ladegerät vom Iphone kaputt is, musste ich mir notgedrungen ein neues Kaufen.
da aber kein einziger laden eines hatte, musste ich wohl oder übel ein nachgemachtes nehmen... 15€ und die sache hat sich, dachte ich mir.
doch, erstes anstecken->verwunderung über einen sehr hohen, nervenden ton! schnell lokalisiert->der Stecker vom Ladegerät piepst...
was ist das ? ist es bedenklich?


----------



## Infin1ty (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tmobile Iphone Ladegerät Piept!*

So gut wie jedes Ladegerät piepst wenn es ohne Verbraucher in der Steckdose steckt. (Ja, auch das originale.)
Steck mal dein eiPhone an das Ladegerät und es wird aufhören. 
Daher: Wenn du dein Handy grad nicht lädst,
Ladegerät aus der Dose ziehen 

Wenn es fiept während das Handy lädt, könnte es kaputtsein, oder es fiept nur kurz.


----------



## Rurdo (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tmobile Iphone Ladegerät Piept!*

ne bei mir ises genau andersrum! wenns nur inner steckdose steckt, machts keinen mucks, sobald mein Iphone dranhängt ises ein durchgehendes piepsen!

EDIT: bei mir hat noch nie ein ladegerät gepiepst!


----------



## X Broster (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tmobile Iphone Ladegerät Piept!*

Kommt aufn den Typ Mensch bzw. seinem Gehör an. Während einige(meist ältere) kein Piepen hören, finden es andere unerträglich.

Was piept ist billig produziert worden. Nutze seit einem Jahr dieses von Amazon, top Qualität und kein Piepen. Dafür damalige 10€ teuer.


----------



## Rurdo (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tmobile Iphone Ladegerät Piept!*

also muss ich mir keine sorgen machen?


----------



## Infin1ty (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tmobile Iphone Ladegerät Piept!*

Wenn es wirklich stark piept, dann ja. Wie teuer/billig war das Ladegerät denn ?


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tmobile Iphone Ladegerät Piept!*



Rurdo schrieb:


> also muss ich mir keine sorgen machen?


 
Jedes Ladegerät piept, da sich darin Spulen befinden und wenn diese bei meist billigeren Geräten schlecht isoliert werden pfeifen die eben.


----------



## Heng (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tmobile Iphone Ladegerät Piept!*

Ich lade mein I-Phone immer am PC.

Wenn ich auf Reisen bin, mit dem Ladegerät:
PIXO C2+ Ladegerät für Li-ion AkkuPack und NiCd: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Das Teil ist wirklich gut, damit kann man so ziemlich alles aufladen.


----------



## Rurdo (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tmobile Iphone Ladegerät Piept!*

das Ladegerät hat 15€ gekostet!
also sind es nur die Spulen... und jetzt weiß ich auch was Spulenfiepen bedeutet...


----------



## ATB (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tmobile Iphone Ladegerät Piept!*

Solche Netzteile sind in der Regel elektronisch geregelt. In diesem Fall wird das Piepen/Fiepen wohl durch die unsaubere Gleichrichtung verursacht. Ich könnte jetzt noch weiter begründen, aber das würde den Rahmen hier Sprengen. Normal wäre es nur, wenn das Ladegerät fiept, wenn dein IPhone voll geladen ist. In der Verkettung der Ereignisse deiner Beschreibung würde ich von einem defekten Ladegerät ausgehen. Benutze es vorsichtshalber nicht mehr.

Gruß DerMarodeur


----------

